# Momarsh Invisilab and Invisichairs



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

I've seen people bring up dog stands and dog blinds on here a couple different times and I wanted to post some pictures from our hunt this morning with the Momarsh Invisilab and Invisichairs. I owned the Avery Ruff stand before purchasing my Invisilab from Momarsh and I can say with confidence that the Invisilab is 10 times better and more sturdy than the ruff stand. Not to mention, it doubles as a dog blind for goose hunts, AND you can use it as a kennel on the way out to hunt. I just bought another one because we are headed up to guide goose hunts for 2 months in Lubbock and we will be hunting both our dogs every hunt. Just some food for thought in case any of you are on the fence about what you want to buy for your pup! Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Well if you say they're good I'll by one! Need to bring it by one day so I can see it in person!


----------



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

You guys would probably love to have some for clients, kind of hard to pie face in them!


----------



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

Oops thought you were talking about the invisichairs for some reason, I guess that's what happens when you get up at 4am and head to work straight after hunting.. I'm pretty useless without that mid-morning nap after a hunt! Yes you should definitely get one of the invisilabs... I don't know the depth of the water you guys are hunting, but we used it last year in waste deep water. Plus, it would be great for training!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Good point on the chairs too!


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

According to the Momarsh website the invisilab dog hides are unavailable till the spring of 2015. Maybe next season next year unless something better comes along before then. Nice looking product though, thanks for posting about it.


----------



## Smitty'sGunners (Nov 17, 2014)

To any of y'all that have the Invisilab dog stand product, I'm looking into getting one, and every thing that I've seen or read about the "in the field" aspect of it looks great. The only thing that I was wondering about is how durable it will be during highway travel if I decide to use it as a kennel during transport. Any opinion on this would be appreciated.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Smitty'sGunners said:


> To any of y'all that have the Invisilab dog stand product, I'm looking into getting one, and every thing that I've seen or read about the "in the field" aspect of it looks great. The only thing that I was wondering about is how durable it will be during highway travel if I decide to use it as a kennel during transport. Any opinion on this would be appreciated.


If you get one let us know where you got it, unless used. They are unavailable until next spring.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Macks has the stand in stock


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

jerod said:


> Macks has the stand in stock


I got a flyer from Rogers today indicating they sell it too. Doesn't say if its in stock though. Guess I need to call and see if I can get one now, or have to wait.


----------



## Smitty'sGunners (Nov 17, 2014)

Macks has them in stock, and there are a few available (new) on eBay, as well.


----------

